

Hey HN: I need a dead simple automatic way to backup my databases. - dot

I use a bunch of mysql databases. right now, i manually export them once a day for backup. i want a service that asks me for read-only database credentials and does daily backups to the cloud automagically. this must exist? no? please build it :-)
======
mindhacker
Shell - <http://www.kionic.com/tools/dbbackup.sh.txt>

Python - [http://www.techieinsights.com/2008/12/recursive-mysql-
dump-w...](http://www.techieinsights.com/2008/12/recursive-mysql-dump-with-
python.html)

PHP - <http://www.sematopia.com/?p=61>

------
flooha
For no other reason than the fact that I can, I'm going to build this for
you...today. I'll post the link when I'm done.

~~~
flooha
3:30 meeting, drive home, maybe get some more hacking in. I need about 4 more
hours and it'll be finished. OP's profile doesn't have a email or link so I
hope he checks back tomorrow. :)

~~~
dot
wow, awesome! :)

my email is iphonedot@gmail.com

~~~
chengmi
I hope you realize the implications of handing over your databases to a third
party.

~~~
flooha
Definitely something to consider. It won't be right for everyone. Here's the
assurances I can give:

1) All database/server/cloud credentials will be encrypted, although not a
one-way hash. They will be decryptable using a key not stored in the database
or on the database server.

2) The backup will reside in the user's S3 account, not ours.

I just got home and only have a little time yet tonight to hack on this, but I
expect to have a very functional beta by tomorrow afternoon.

------
flooha
Well, the "read-only" part would be your responsibility. You'd also need to
give your "cloud" credentials, which would have to be write credentials, of
course.

Maybe what you want exists as a service, I imagine you can find it if you
google a bit more. However, what do you plan to do when a DB fails? Do you
expect the recovery process to be automatic, or are you willing to restore
manually?

------
patio11
automysqlbackup.sh (Google it). That gets you from the database to a file.
After you've got the file, backing up to "the cloud" should be pretty trivial.

------
joshu
why not do mysqlbackup + gzip + s3sync? this can't be hard

~~~
joshu
or + tarsnap

